# Hooooooo Boy!!!



## Ol Tex (Apr 9, 2009)

Just checked the wine under "Your Critique Please". It's gonna be some "kickass" wine, in all respects I think. ABV is 'bout 12% and the sample tasted great. Racked and put back under airlock. I think it's gonna be a winner.
John


----------

